# Zombie Barrel



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

This is an awesome prop ! Special thanks for the previews ! 

Do you have a list of Spirit Halloween locations yet for the greater Milwaukee, Wisconsin and Southeast Wisconsin yet that you can email me ? Thanks for your help with this.


----------

